# “ThrottleStop 8.5” & old ASUS-X5DIP Laptop & OC Intel X9000



## matoeltoto (Nov 18, 2022)

Dear All,
I have an old laptop ASUS X5DIP, equipped initially with a T4400 Intel CPU and Windows 7/64bits-HomePremium-SP1. I wish to use this laptop latter as an “emulation center for Retro Games”
According manufacturer, this Asus laptop X5DIP is able to work with Intel CPU T3100, T6600,T4400,T3300,T4500,T6500,T6570,T6670: all these CPU are “locked multiplier so non OC-CPU” and with TDP<=35W.
I upgraded this ASUS X5DIP laptop, installing a Intel CPU X9000 and Windows 8.1/64bits.
Intel CPU X9000 is “free multiplier CPU” with TDP=45W.

On BIOS, it is possible: to change FSB only.
Core VID and CPU multiplier are not proposed in BIOS. So I wish to change these 2 parameters from ThrottleStop 8.5.

After several tests/checkings, I was able to OC the FSB using BIOS, from 800MHz to 928Mhz (+16%). In this case, FSB=928MHz so CPU Freq=3,2GHz with multiplier = 14.
No problem about CPU temperature, “idl temperature” around 50degres & at full load /10 min, CPU temperature <= 80degres using a “slightly undervolt”, so no throttle. For information, throttle occurs around 95degres.

Regarding Core VID and CPU multiplier on ThrottleStop 8.5 - I observe :
- Energy mode is “high performance”, all values set to 100%
- Impossible to increase Core VID : max value = 1,2V. On the opposite, it is possible to decrease/low Core VID
- Impossible to increase CPU multiplier:max value 14. On the opposite, it is possible to decrease/low CPU multiplier

Refer to attached photos.

Does it exist a way to increase Core VID & CPU multiplier on ThrottleStop? Or is the motherboard a “locked motherboard” and it will no be possible? How can I check that point from ThrottleStop? Any Idea?
I tried the following configuration but I was not able to resolve this issue:
https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/x9000-cpu-in-my-hp-8710p-lap-top-can-i-overclock.2578218/

Remark: I tried also to change CoreVID & multiplier on ThrottleStop, without OC. I face the same situation.
Thanks for your support.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 18, 2022)

It's 228x14 = 3200mhz.
928mhz is the memory frequency. 
The bios is locked and the power delivery isn't meant for overclocking.

You should look for a desktop board that has the desired features for proper overclocking these processors. Then you will have more fun.


----------



## matoeltoto (Nov 18, 2022)

Hi ShrimpBrime, thanks for your feedback.
I agree with you: from BIOS, available parameters for OC are “limited”.
For this main reason, I was thinking to use a “third external program” as ThrottleStop, considering also that the X9000 CPU was an “unlocked CPU-free multiplier CPU”
So, in this case,
- Does it exist a way "to force", to increase CPU multiplier and/or CoreVID using “ThrottleStop”, on a “Intel X9000 - CPU” in despite that these 2 parameters are not proposed in BIOS?
- Does anyone have more experience to OC the X9000 using ThrottleStop?
Thanks


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 18, 2022)

If the setting isn't in bios, it won't be available in software generally to increase the vcore and multiplier.

There's no software I am aware of to magically unlock v-core adjustment that isn't available in bios.

The only thing you might try is BSEL mod the cpu for higher FSB, but that won't get you any more overclock without v-core.

P5B motherboard will allow 1.55 v-core. Maybe find one to purchase and overclock with.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 18, 2022)

To Unlock the maximum multiplier and maximum VID you have to press the UNLK button.

Once unlocked, if you want to go back to the default maximums, you need to press the Reset button.

Can you try using ThrottleStop 9.5? This should still work. No access to any Core 2 Duo Extreme hardware so I have not tested this feature for years.

Newer versions have a box in the Options window that needs to be checked to Disable Chipset Throttle. This does the same thing as checking Chipset Clock Modulation and setting this to 100.0%.





You might get a more stable overclock by leaving the FSB close to the default value and then only increasing the multiplier.



ShrimpBrime said:


> There's no software I am aware of...


Back in the day, people used to have lots of fun using ThrottleStop to unlock the Core 2 Extreme mobile processors. No special BIOS options were required. The X9000, X9100 and QX9300 responded well to these tricks.


----------



## matoeltoto (Nov 19, 2022)

Dear ShrimpBrime, dear Uncleweb
Thanks for your answer sharing your tricks on “CPU experiences”.
@Uncleweb:
About “leaving the FSB close to the default value and then only increasing the multiplier” : OK, I agree but,  latter, I wish to OC the RAM memory also considering that my “legacy” laptop is a low spec device

About to OC CPU X9000, modifying Core VID and multiplier –
   I remind you stock parameters on X9000 :
   Core VID with “performance energy plan” selected :1,2V / Max Multiplier : 14 / FSB(or Bus Speed) : 200MHz
      On ThrottleStop 8.5 : It’s working – refer to attached photo
      On ThrottleStop 9.5 : it’s working – refer to attached photo

Remark 1: if you need additional checkings about compatibility between ThrottleStop 9.5 and CPU X9000, don’t hesitate to request me. I will follow your recomendations and give you all results
Remark 2: I am thinking to apply a maximum overvolt on CoreVID like :+10%. In my case, it should be +120mV so Max overvoltCoreVID=1,320V

In fact, I consider that I can burn/damage something if CoreVID is too high. However, I found on net, somes cases of OC on X9000 where CoreVID was 1,4V/1,5V with CPU frequency higher than 4GHz.
Based on your experience, do you thing my criteria is too conservative or is it a good choice?
I remind that the laptop was initially equipped with a T4400 which “CoreVID range on Intel Datasheet” is [1V min-1,25V max]
Thanks


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 19, 2022)

When using ThrottleStop 9.5, did you check the Disable Chipset Throttle box in the Options window? You need to do that when using ThrottleStop 9.5. Other than that, the two versions should be more or less the same. Use whatever version you like better. Many of the newer ThrottleStop features are only available when you have a newer Core i processor. 

Your screenshots show that the 16 multiplier and the higher VID voltage are definitely working. Use however much voltage you are comfortable with. These old Core 2 Duo CPUs are pretty tough. They seem to be able to run reliably with some extra voltage. 

With good cooling, I remember seeing an X9000 running at 4000 MHz (20 X 200 MHz). Pick a number you like; 3600 MHz, 3800 MHz or 4000 MHz. Set the multiplier and increase the voltage as much as necessary so the CPU can run reliably at that speed. These processors are simple to overclock.  



matoeltoto said:


> Intel Datasheet


Do not believe everything you read in the Intel Datasheet. Similar Core 2 Duo desktop CPUs were overclocked with higher voltage for years without any problems. If you want to run as fast as possible, you are going to need more than 1.25V to do that. If you cannot afford to buy a new processor then do not overclock it.


----------



## matoeltoto (Nov 20, 2022)

Dear Unclewebb,
Thanks for your feedback. See in attached document the “options menu”, using TTLS 9.5.
About increasing CoreVID: I was thinking to limit the OverVoltage to +10% (so +120mV so CoreVID MAX=1,32V) because I was thinking that I may burn/damage the device/component which delivers this DC voltage. I was thinking that this device was an “external device” from the CPU itself - depending of the quality of contrustion of my motherboard. In fact, I was thinking it was a kind of “external DC supply” from “CPU” point of view.
My "legacy" laptop is a Asus X5DIP: it is a robust equipment, able to work in dusty/wet conditions.
After considering your last post, I understand that this "CoreVID supply" may be already integrated inside the “CPU chip” itself. For this main reason, considering that on the net, there are few examples of OC on X9000, with a CoreVID around 1.4/1.5V DC, I will be able to increase much more the CoreVID without problem because it is depending of the quality of the X9000 chip itself.
Do you have an info about that point: where is "physically" the device which provide CoreVID for a X9000?
Thanks.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 20, 2022)

Here is an example of an X9000 running at a hair under 4000 MHz.








matoeltoto said:


> I was thinking to limit the Over Voltage to +10%


There is no reason to limit the voltage like this but it is up to you.

When the VID request voltage is set to 1.40, if you measured the actual voltage going to the CPU, it is probably closer to 1.35V which is perfectly safe long term. The voltage always droops so you never get the full VID voltage. Why would Intel allow the VID voltage to be adjusted to 1.50 if this setting was going to burn their CPUs? That does not make any sense. 



matoeltoto said:


> I was thinking that I may burn/damage the device


You might but probably not. Most laptops are built with the understanding that some CPUs might need a very high VID setting. The power delivery circuits are designed to accommodate this. 

Many people live in fear of overclocking or using extra voltage. I have overclocked and over volted every CPU I have ever owned. I overclocked my 450 MHz Pentium III by +33%. Not once have I ever damaged a CPU by overclocking it. I always use however much voltage the CPU needs to be stable. The laptop I am using today has been overclocked for 9 years with zero issues. I kind of hope it dies so I can justify getting something new. Intel deserves a lot of credit. Their CPUs are far more reliable and robust than you can imagine.


----------



## matoeltoto (Nov 21, 2022)

Dear Unclewebb
Thanks for all your feedbacks, sharing your “site experience”. It is “my first OC” & now, I feel much more confident.
Next days, I will complete several tests/benches/stress tests (with several settings/working points) - using ThrottleStop 9.5. to define the limits & optimum working point of my hardware.
ThrottleStop is a very valuable program/tool, allowing OC on “Unlocked CPU” & “more efficiency about energy point of view”. It is a very interesting/useful software & with your help, I just begin to understand that it is an essential tool for “common people like me” who try to be aware about electronics devices: no need to waste equipments, just need to care & understand what it is inside, sharing “site experience” of course…
In my next post, I will leave the results of these”stress tests”: I hope it may be useful for people involved in this forum.
Thanks again.


----------



## matoeltoto (Nov 28, 2022)

Dear All,
Regarding OC on Intel X9000, using ThrottleStop 9.5. inside a “legacy Asus Laptop-X5DIP”, in order to emulate “Retro-Games”. The Laptop Asus-X5DIP has initially a T4400 CPU. It was replaced by a X9000.
Refer to attached photos applying an “Extrem OC”: CPU_Freq_max=4000MHz with CoreVID=1,4375V
However, it appears 2 kinds of bottlenecks.
- Bottleneck N*1: temperature. If CPU_Freq > 3,7GHz, then CPU_temperature > 95degree Celius
- Bottleneck N*2: GPU. The laptop has a soldered “low specs GPU-GeForce G205M”, welded directly on the motherboard. If CPU_freq > 3,4GHz, it seems that there is no additional advantage about “graphic results”.

*Presentation: *
Bottleneck N*1: test OC stability, we set an new ExtremOC with CPU_freq_max=3,7GHz & CoreVID=1,3625V – no plan to complete any modification on cooler, not possible to modify “Fan_Curve”

Bottleneck N*2: to OC the memory RAM & to OC the GPU also.
The GPU-G205M is a dedicated GPU and it has a simple&cheap architecture. It doesn’t have its own VRam but it uses 512MB of Ram from the “main Ram memory type DDR2/800MHz”. So, we will OC the main Ram with a stable OC=+16%, setting the “Main Bus Speed” parameter from the BIOS.

Then, for GPU itself, using “AfterBurner v4.6.4.16255”, it seems that there is no possibility to change (&increase) the “GPU_Core_Voltage”. The G205M seems to be locked (and/or it’s not supported by Afterburner v4.6.4.16255) for this parameter “GPU_Core_Voltage”. We observe this issue using also other software like “NVidia Inspector v1.9.8.5” and “EVGA-X Precision 3.0.2”.

In this case, we can OC the GPU, having +5% only, increasing only frequencies. However, this light OC on GPU is a source of unstability: to increase “GPU_Core_Voltage” is mandatory if GPU is overclocked for a long period. In these conditions, it seems the “best & stable OC on GPU” is an small increase of 3%.

*Conclusion: *
Refer to attached photos :

CPU_freq_Max=3,7GHz (stock value: X9000-2,8GHz & T4400-2,2GHz) / CPU_Temp_max<95degrees Celsius / CoreVID=1,3625V (stock value:1,2V)
Ram memory Freq=928MHz (stock value:800MHz)
GPU_freq=core473MHz/Shader1156MHz/memory928MHz (stock values450/1100/800) & GPU_Temp_Max< 85degrees Celsius

After completing several bench&stress tests, CPU_freq will be set to 3,5GHz/CorevID=1,275V – CPU_temp_Max < 80 Degrees Celius.

In these conditions,this “legacy laptop” is able to emulate GameCube games like F-Zero GX/Mario Sunshine/MetroidPrime (and also few Wii games) in native resolution, with few light slowdowns. Emulation of PSP/DreamCast/N64/PS1/”8&16bits” platforms without problem-with higher resolution.

Is there somebody who can suggest how to OC better the GPU-GeForce G205M? Any suggestion o method to follow “step by step”? Maybe I will create a new thread about this issue.
It’s interesting to see how far this “legacy/vintage material” was able to go/do.
Rem: during all this process, [OS Windows8.1/Nvidia Control Panel/all emulators] were already set for “Low Spec Laptop & all drivers updated & “performance”-energy plan already enabled.
Thanks.


----------

